

Affluence...a social network for millionaires - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/25/affluence-the-social-network-that-makes-your-life-better-if-youre-a-millionaire/

======
dattaway
Just what we need: an online community of the elite upper class to get
organized to better manage us worker bees.

